# Crosby 10-16-10



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Got a few of us headed out for a ride. Anyone going we can meet up and ride.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

What time ya'll gonna be out there? I might try if I don't have to work...


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Around noon for me.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Probably before noon for me.... and ride all day/night

LMAO! Shawn what'd I tell you?.... bet ya gpinjason will go.

deadman inc said last weekend that he'd be there this weekend, but I cant say for sure


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> Probably before noon for me.... and ride all day/night
> 
> LMAO! Shawn what'd I tell you?.... bet ya gpinjason will go.
> 
> deadman inc said last weekend that he'd be there this weekend, but I cant say for sure


Man hopefully I don't have to work! We already got my father-in-law willing to watch the little guy so my wife can come too.. she hasn't been able to go since like March, and she was a few months pregnant, so she just took it easy and watched us have all the good fun... I'll know sometime today if I have to work or not...


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Well, as of right now, I'm still clear to go.. won't be able to make it out there till around 1 though.. holler at me when ya'll get there... (832) - 465- thirty three 4 two... if ya'll see me out there hollar at me... I might be wearing my green hat... look for these bikes... or this hat...


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

might be up there but i dont mud much or water ride, so i will be spectating


----------

